# Plasmas



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Dear Skyliners and Co..

As I know quite a few of us are into AV can anyone shed some light on these for me. I'm going to buy one but to be quite honest don't know the first thing about them. What is the best resolution, make, model, should I wait for ?, where to buy etc.,

Any help greatly appreciated  .

glen

ps. Want to make sure it is a UK spec.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

> Want to make sure it is a UK spec.


Is that with extra cooling to cope with demanding viewing  

Surely the real question is Blue or Silver :smokin:


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

My advice would be to wait, they are too expensive right now, like all electronics they will come down soon, nothing as yet has the picture quality of a tube tv and the biggest one of them is the 36", and best from all reports and the one i have is the Philips pure flat screen. which is about 2k.

If you want the daddy of big tellies, for for the sony KF50SX100(s) 50" screen, flat, really looks the B*****K's, www.sony.co.uk, about 4k, but doesn't have the picture quality of the tube telly. But its huge. For people who think size counts, oh yeah 

As for the plasmas, they are around 9k+, thats for a normal TV size. London may be different but in the North East, its specialist.


----------



## Itchy (Feb 17, 2002)

*In one word ( Fujitsu )*

I had an Fujitsu 42" for a while now and install Fujitsu 42/50" on a weekly basis and they are the best I have come across so far. The build quality is a bit more industial than other manufactors so they can take a knock or two. As for the picture i had a Sony 42" for a few months but when you saw the picture from the Fujitsu, you would think the Sony was a projection and not a plasma. 

Check out 
http://www.fujitsu-general.co.uk/02_plasma/mainframe.htm


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

Itchy,

Reading about them they seem quite good, but how much are they too buy?


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*36 incher*

Yup I got a big one too  .Funnily enough it a Phirips 9625 I think . Awesome picture . I preffered it to the Sony for the picys were slightly softer and looked less 'digitalised' . The best thing about it though is that it is in glorious go faster silver. 
Next step is a projector but can't decide which one.

Glen ,get yourself a normal CRT telly for now .You said it yourself mate 'CRT is better '. I know they might not look as nice as plasma but the picture quality more than makes up for the looks ! If you are still set upon a plasma then go to Harrods or Selfridges and just look at them all to see which one you prefer.Also get some Home Cinema mags (I got loads you can borrow) . If I am not mistaken the 'daddy' of the plasmas at the mo ,is the Pioneer 50 inchereek: ) .I'll try and dig out the review for you .There is a also a couple of Home Cinema sites that have got forums on .


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*Oooo errrr 50 inches!*

Another cool thing to do is browse the entire UK and then contact John Lewis. These guys will price match any genuine internet price you find and they may even just deliver it for you and chuck in a half decent warrenty, now that cant be bad!

I agree with the Fujitsu suggestion and if you find a model you like check out www.pricerunner.co.uk and compare a load in one go and look at the pricing differentials.

Happy hunting.



 

And no I do not work for John Lewis


----------



## Itchy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Not to sure*

Im not that up to date with the price's at the moment, i can't get the exact price at work tomorrow. Like you said the price is dropping, I payed just short of 7K for the 42" and i think its around 5K now.

Bummer !


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

*?*

where do you fit them wouldn't they get in the way of the airbags & restrict visability...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Wow*

Blinding responses guys. Even from the jokers amongst us  . 

Damn I thought I'd narrowed it down to the new Panasonic and the NEC MP3 but, my son did mention the Fujitsu so I'll wait for your reply Itchy.

Here's a site someone sent me (not you Guy I'm still going through yours  ) and good prices to boot.

http://www.ivojo.co.uk/plasma.htm 

Oh and they are full UK spec so no overheating worries their.

Thanks.

glen


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

I went through the big TV purchase myself lately, and considered a Plasma screen, but figured I'd only want another in 18 months when they're better developed and no doubt half the price, don't mind being an early adopter at slightly cheaper things, but £5k is loads for a TV. So in the end I went for a big Toshiba CRT (sonic silver ) with lots of features (Dolby digital, 100hz etc)... Its plenty good enough for now and in 18months or so I will get a plasma tv, and stick the tosh in the bedroom


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Another site*

Damn I've got to get one though due to the nature of the place I've bought. Help.

Here is a really good site for info I've just found:

http://www.plasmatvbuyingguide.com/index.html

Panasonics gonna win I think  .

Thanks for all your input guys. I'm not buying it for a couple of weeks so still time to change my mind. Damn it.

See Ya.

glen


----------



## Itchy (Feb 17, 2002)

*NEC / Fujitsu*

These two are the best performers. Next time your watching the News or MTV look as what they are using, it will be one of the above. As with Panasonic take one apart and you will find its made by someone else, still good equipment though.


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

Well its a price thing, you know the prices are high right now, but in 18 months will not be any where near what they are now, remember when DVD players came out they were 2 grand, now you get really good ones for 200 quid that are much better than the 2 grand ones, only about 2 years after they were 2 grand. And like ou said, technology in this field moves so quick, the ones 18 months down the road will be far superior, and you will regret forking out 7k


----------



## tokyodrew (Jun 29, 2001)

*Plasma*

Glen...............

Just went down this road.............Looked in Tokyo at a variety of brands - Thought the best was the Fujitsu in the 42inch range...........However on the Continent, Fujitsu is not official imported so we went for the 50inch Toshiba........Great picture.........A few places to check out in UK

http://www.kingmaker.co.uk/plasmas.htm
http://www.ivojo.co.uk/index.html


Only problem with the Toshiba is that it comes only in SILVER (no Bayside Blue model)...................


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Silver,heh heh*

Glen ,forget the rest .

PIONEER 50"


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Tv's*

I can get hold of plasma's at a reasonable (a f**k of alot cheaper than everyones quoted) price but still wouldn't have one at the mo as they have a shelf life. Ive got a 32" sony in the lounge and a 32" philips in the bedroom and prefer the philips but some of the newer sony's are rather tasty.

Luke


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Glen...I would have to agree with most peoples opinions....wait a bit longer! Prices of plasmas have already began to drop quite dramatically over the last year, but there is still more to come. I have been keeping a very close eye on this for a very long time...and sooner or later I will get one too. The top of the range at the momet is Fujitsu, both for quality and size....60 inch is the biggest they make. I saw this in Akihabara lately and it was very impressive. One thing you have to keep in mind is that Fujitsu, which is now owned by Hitachi-denki, makes the majority of the actual plasma displays, and is used by many makes. So you might think you are gettin something, while the actual display inside is still Fujitsu....so make sure you check as it would be cheaper to just get Fujitsu!
Actual quality is still a bit on the suspect side. There is still no way plasma is up to the quality of CRT HD tvs, and better still LCD HD tvs like Sharp makes. These are the top IMO, but are very expensive and the biggest size is 28"(LCD). If you watch DVDs on plasmas you wont really notice this lack of quality, but if you look at normal TV signal you will know what I mean. Not sure if it exists in the UK, but here HVTV has been going for over a year or so with the new digital system "BS Digital". Here you receive a direct digital stream which is decoded into High Vision video and in many cases 5.1 surround. Unless similar type of system, which maximizes quality of plasma viewing, is available I would personally wait.
Up to you really, but as with all thngs this expensive, make sure you take your favourite DVDs and test them out properly before you buy!


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

A lot of home cinema magazines recommend The Mummy Returns, to use as a test DVD, for the colours and sweeping effects. It really does show the difference when checking both TV and DVD player.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

At work here we have quite a selection of Plasma Displays used for TV, video conferencing and so on.

The broad range of equipment we have means that we have some of the 1st generation screens and some of the newest on the market.

What I'm going to say next is purely my own opinion but, here goes;

Plasma technology is maturing, ie there is a massive difference in quality between the first models and the second generation, and that jump is significantly less between the second generation and the newest models.
This means that, as several people have pointed out, the price will now start to fall as most of the technical gains have already been made.
We compare Fujitsu, Panasonic, NEC and Pioneer each time we buy the screens and Pioneer always come out the best for 50 inch displays. Fujitsu & Panasonic are too close to split for 42 inch, probably coz Fujitsu make them both.

In summary - If you want 50 inches  then get the latest Pioneer (503). If you want 42 then go for the Fujitsu.
If you want bigger than 50 then you should be spending your money on the GTR instead


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

Over Xmas I bought a Pioneer 503HDE (50") for £7400 inc.vat (list price £12500)

Like any technology, if you wait, you can buy better for cheaper.. but then you'd never buy anything !

I had done days, perhaps weeks of research on these things.. The reasons I bought this particular plasma was for the following reasons:-

1. It's 50" (I already had a 48" rear projection TV and couldn't justify spending the extra money on a smaller 42" screen)

2. The Pioneers don't have fans, making them silent.

3. The Pioneers have 900:1 contrast ratio, making blacks, really black etc.

4. The underlying screen resolution is 1028x768 .. while not the best I've seen is better than most which are usually 800x600

5. It is designed for home use, and comes with a receiver box separately containing sockets for SCART / Component / Composite / S-Video etc. etc. .. Many Plasmas are really aimed at the business world and don't have built in TV tuners (not a big deal) but also require signal leads from components running to the screen itself rather than the receiver.

6. The Pioneers screen life is estimated to be 8yrs (assuming 8hrs a day 365 days a year usage) , which is far more than many others.

BTW: The picture is razor sharp... Like night and day.. I've wired up a permanent net connection + PC into the cinema room too, which makes surfing a lot of fun !

I'd be happy to demo if if you're interested.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Demo etc.,*

Dear Geezajob

Ooooh might just take you up on that. Are you going on Monday 8th  . Also where did you get yours from ?

I do know what you mean about waiting. I might never buy one. Their are some good deals around at the moment and I did have a R/P Panasonic W/S 47" so maybe dropping to a 42" might not be right but I'll have a better idea when I've seen 'em  .

Guy told me a good shop where I can view quite a few at the same time so will probably do that this Saturday.

Could you get me some prices please Luke.

Thanks for the input again. What a superb response I've had on this thread from a superb bunch of guys. Thanks  .

glen


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

I bought mine from LEConcepts (http://www.leconcepts.com/plasma/plasma.htm)

Once I'd found WHICH Plasma I wanted, I then spent days trying to find it the cheapest etc. These guys were by far the cheapest.

Their website isn't the best, but that's because they're more of a high street shop, than an internet store (which means you have a real shop to return it to should anything go wrong)

I also ordered a Mission Centre speaker from them.. they unfortunately didn't deliver it when I asked them to so they let me have it (£80-90 of speaker) for free ! 

Beware that you don't buy one on price.. I was initially attracted to Plasmas by an advert on Dabs.com for a £2500 42" plasma, but when I looked into it, they had fans, poor resolution, poor contrast etc. etc.

Those I've spoken to with fan-plasmas complain about their whirring. Avoid if you can.


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

Oh, I've noticed Pioneer have launched a 42" version of the 50" technology (as seen on LEConcepts site) for £5500

The other thing about the Pioneer screens is that they're 100hz, which greatly reduces the flicker more noticeable at a distance.

Go here to see the Pioneer site of the technology

http://www.pioneer-eur.com/purevision/


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Here is the 61" Fujitsu

http://www.fujitsugeneral.co.jp/plasma/business/frame-busi_6101jh.html

& specs

http://www.fujitsugeneral.co.jp/plasma/business/line-up/tanpin/pds6101jh.htm


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

At the time of research, the 61" screens were circa £13,000 and I couldn't really justify that

How much are they now DCD ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Around 1.5 milion Yen...~8000 UKP


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Glen, there is a very good hifi/av store in Coventry called Frank Harvey, theyre relatively cheap and you cant get full demos etc. http://www.frankharvey.co.uk/

While your down here you could take me for a spin too  Just kidding, but they are a very good shop. Plus you also get the chance to ogle the Tag Mclaren range  

Rob


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

All this talk is nearly talking me into getting one, I think I will get one when I move into my new place as a present to my self. Especially becasue they have come down in price quite a bit since I last looked, those sites are exellent.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Frankharvey*

Damn I can't get in their site  .

Will try later Rob, cheers.

glen


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

what about a decent prjecter and screen!!!
arnt they any good


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Yeah - some of the latest, `true widescreen`, projectors are really good  

But you`ll be amazed what a good quality screen will cost


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

the projecters screen size i huge and is verriable i think!

but i am not sure what there like with well lite rooms!


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*LCD Projectors*

I use an LCD projector in work for quite a lot of presentations and in a darkened room on the right surface they are great, when the blinds go up they fade away.

Plasma has always been the preferred display of choice for me.

Rgds
Andy


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

mind u if u the active kind 
and arnt in in the day then the projecters arnt bad !


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

I erred against a projector because you really need a dark room to make the most of it. Good for films etc. but not for just watching TV idly on a Saturday afternoon.

Also, I wanted to hook up my PC to it, and need a razor sharp image (otherwise I get headaches).

YMMV


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

what i like about the plasmas is u can watch two things at one 
split screen 
not sur if its all of them!


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Split screen*

You can do that on tube tv's too, my sony does it.

Luke


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

I've not seen a 16:9 CRT TV split a screen 50:50 (but am happy to be corrected)

It's very useful being able to watch TV and use the PC in a vertical split 50:50 on such a large screen.


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

i know u can get them so they put a littel screen in the corner

even some old vcrs can do that


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Gus*

That's picutre in picture.Had an old Hitachi that done that never used it though !


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

i know that !


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*OOooopppsss*

Sorry Gus ,forgot what a child prodigy you is........  .


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

whats wrong with prodigy !


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

are they still togther?


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

no they split coz they were getting to populur 
i was told!


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

or too greedy, after a bigger share of the money, it always happens


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

they were getting upset about the radio playing them all the time!


i would a well 
i hate the radio!


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

don't blame it on the radio, don't blame it on the Sunshine......


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

by the way its moonlite !!

tut tut!


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

the radio bit was the substitute of the moonlight. I know my seventies tunes ( monday night old julies(for those who know Newcastle)


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Split screen*

No my sony definatly does split screen, can adjust the size on both, select which one you want to have the sound for etc.

Luke


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Change of plans*

Dear All

Went to look at a few Plasmas and to be quite honest wasn't that impressed. Best of the bunch though was the Fujitsu 42" for the money(£4,000.00 for black £4,300.00 for silver.) Top pic goes to the Delphi 42" at £7,500.00, phew.

So what I've done is bought a Sony VPL HS1 front projector. It's the one with the built in memory card etc., OK it ain't top class but the Unit,Stand,Interface and 60" Sony (150" max) screen came to a total of £2,000.00. So can't complain really considering the unit alone is 2K it was a blinding deal.

Will let you know whats its like when its up and running in a couple of weeks.

Thanks EVERYONE for your help :smokin: .

See ya.

glen


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The real reason is you couldn't find a plasma screen with a Bayside Blue surround. 

I hope you're gonna wire up the projector to the car. I can see it now....... 

Night time meetings at the Grasshopper sitting in the car park watching GTR vids. projected onto a pop-up screen produced out of the back of gary's car.:smokin: :


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Mmmm*

Now theirs an idea Fuggles  .

glen


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*Excellent Thread*

Nice thread T9KYO, I have learnt loads about Plasma etc, etc. However it seems as if no-one has mentioned the sound system that shoud be used to make the most of the awesome pictures we all crave. personally i like the BOSE Lifestyle series, if you havent already check it out, bit pricey but you gets hat you pays for.

All the best
Andy


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Andy*

Bose is OK for someone like Glen that puts form before function . 

They are not Audiophile material however .ie.No 3d imaging ,depth ,etc. They do sound ok to the untrained ear though . (Flak jacket on )  .They are also small and convenient for the 'smaller' rooms .:smokin:


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

A little late...  Im off to a reception at Bang Olufsen colchester... thay are doing the local launch of their 42" plasma... Judging by the quaility of the rest of thier stuff... it should be pretty good... if a bit overpriced. But atleast it wount date, and you would get THE BEST!! aftercare than from any other shop!
My usual setup for TV is a B&O MX for day to day viewing and an cheap (600 lumen XGA) projector connected to a B&O DVD and Kenwood THX 5:1 (SVGA & Digital COAX) for films...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm pretty sure B&O uses the Fujitsu 42" matrix....and adds the designer plastic box around it


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

I think the Plasma is a designer Aluminium box!!!:smokin:


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

anyone got b&w's 
or nad


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Spot on Dino*

B&O use other manufacturers internals, their TV's tubes are Phillips, with their own little add ons. What you are paying for extra is the asthetics that are really nice though.

Wouldn't really consider BOSE. Last time I checked they didn't use Dolby technology just something of their own doing. Not saying its bad, and as Paul mentioned for small rooms its superb, but prefer the mix and match route.

Don't know about form before function. What I do tend to buy is something that is pleasing to my eye, not just because I should have or follow a particular trend, and also that compliments everything else around it. Some places I have seen have looked so mismatched but sound brilliant. Just have to find the correct balance really I suppose.

Don't want to say that Plasmas are bad, cause they aren't, but as mentioned earlier in this thread am going to wait until the next generation comes through and then goes down in price. What I'll probably do is buy a 32" - 37" just to watch TV on and then pull up the screen infront of the Plasma for 'Blockbuster Movie Time'  .

See Ya.

glen


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I was amazed to see a Hitachi Woo 32" plasma for 350,000Yen last week end. This is the best deal I've seen....top quality too!
Glen....your plan sounds good to me


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

now to the noise !!

what decoder / amp / speakers then Glen ?

A man with your taste should consider the Nautilis series from B+W... they are well cool...

however if paying more for one speaker then for the rest of your set up is not ideal I can recommend Tannoy speakers, with a DTS decoder possibly built into an amp..

I have tannoys all round with 3 foot tall floor standers at the front and smaller (but equal power handling) at the rear. with the MXC centre speaker.

IMO it needs a sub though to get the really nice rumble associated with good explosions. I drive the speakers with a sony strdb930 (dolby 5.1 +DTS)amp which spits out 110W per channel and rattles all of the windows at about 11 o clock on the volume dial !!

The sound of the system is what really brings a home cinema to life.. I use a toshiba 40" rear projector TV which is really sharp even when sitting close to it.  

have fun..

/Steve


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Surely 7.1 THX ultra is the way to go! There are a few nice amps around with this new standard. Have a look at this site

http://www.homecinemaheaven.com/avamps.htm

For speakers I really have to agree on the Nautilus range. I have had the pleasure of listening to them many times and they are simply amazing....given you use a decent amp & system! I would go for the 803s...which are still affordable. Leave the 801s and 802s for studios For a home surround sound you would need 5-6 pre-ams though....pushes up the price!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Hi Dino,

That is a good link, the prices seem quite good.

So what is the speaker config for 7.1 centre front +rear, or centre sides ?

do they set this up with a 5.1 amp and a surround amp or are they integrated ? (this is how a lot of people get the centre rear without buying silly priced amps..I think.)

For the ultimate I have read about some thx approved set ups where you just basically sit in a ring of speakers, cool....

never actually listened to the Nautilis speakers but all of the audio mags rate them.

/Steve


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Im not too up on the new stuff, but my 2 year old Boston THX's make quiet a bit of noise... just from one THX ultra 5:1 amp... 
Could be worth a look at some of thier newer stuf...


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

I think the 7:1 setup has two extra left and right speakers behind the main left and right... to add more depth, but Im probably wrong, cos then there isnt a centre rear...
They should be seperate channels from a dedicated 7:1 decoder... THX ES or DTS ES i think are the two supported formats... 
But dont quote me on this!!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

7.1 is 2 fronts, 2 sides and 2 rear + the sub. I heard a demo a while back of a Marantz system using B&W 803s and 2 B&W subs. Quite impressive to say the least...and so was the sound.
The best amp I've seen for a 7.1 system is made by a small US company. I cant remember the name(still looking for a link), but it pumped out 400W x channel!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Have a look at this baby! Supports 5.1, 6.1 & 7.1









http://www.hifiheaven.com/ht-electronics.htm


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Glen already has a decent enough set up I reckon, Glen?

B&O use Hitachi Tubes and electronics.

A 7.1 "speaker" (I say speaker, cos there is no 7.1 system, only 6.1 DTS) set up consists of the following:

Front Left and Right
Centre
Side Left and Right
Rear Left and Right
Subwoofer

Whist we're on the subject, here's a did you know for those of you into the THX systems, until the advent of THX EX, there was no rear speakers, just sides. 

Personally, if money was available, I'd go for the following

Theta DAVID II DVD Player 
Lexicon MC12 Processor
Parasound or Bryston Amplifier
Miller & Kreisel S-150P Front Left, Centre and Right
Miller & Kreisel SS-150THX Tripole x 2 pairs for Sides and rears
Miller & Kreisel MX-5000THX x 2 Subwoofers.

and then throw in a nice Lutron lighting system, Crestron touch screen controller, Runco CRT Projector, a Stewart Filmscreen and be done with it


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Good setup hope the Screen and projector are both THX aproved!... 

youd need a nice big room for that!!

whats wrong with the lexicon controler... totally customisable touch screen... excellnt build quality.. lurvely!!!!

oh... B&O use Phillips tubes with thier own electronics... when I changed my case.. I looked... 
B&O also recomend Lutron for automation as an addition to thier lighting system 


its all good s*ite!!!


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

I think it depends on the age of the B&O. All the stuff I've seen go through our service dept lately has been Hitachi, but I don't doubt they've used Philips too. Loewe TV's use Philips tubes and video mechs too.

The Lexicon 700T Controller is good, but nothing when compared to a Crestron. Then again, £1700 ish against £5000 is a fair difference in price! 

The 700T uses infra red and unless you hard wire it in (which doesn't make it portable) it has no feedback from the components, which makes programming it to do Macro's (multiple functions from one button push) a pain in the arse, as the unit doesn't know the state of the equipment it's controlling. The Crestron has a colour screen, works by RF and uses a separate unit which is wired to all the components it needs to control. This way, when you push one button to start a sequence of events, for example to Switch projector on, turns lights down, switch DVD on, change processor to DVD input, set volume to a set level, bring screen down, it knows if the dvd player is already on and so won't bother with that command. The Lexicon would automatically send the command for the player and it would switch itself off instead, thus ruining the whole program and defeating the object of the controller.

Hope that wasn't going on too much, but thought you might like to know


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Blimy! I didnt realise the Lexicon was that limited...! Ive never used it, and to be honest id not really heard ot the Crestron, I just used assumption! Even the remote off my Kenwood (KRF-9992D-THX) did two way communication and handled macros well and thats a fraction of the price! It couldnt dim my lights, (when you switch off a B&O LC2 it dims then gos off, so wasnt too much of a problem.
You fix audio?? the kenwood has had a few problems...


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

I don't personally fix it, but do have a service dept where I work. I only take stuff apart at home for fun but leave the serious stuff to the experts


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

where do you work??


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

I work for the UK's Best Home Cinema Installer (according to Home Cinema Choice magazine).

Pounds. In Ponders End, Enfield.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*I'll second that*

Dan is top man when it comes to Home Cinema  .

glen


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Well I've looked at Fujitsu today...*

...Not intentionally, but there is a promo at work (a financial org, nothing to do with home cinema), and for £3.5k I can buy a Fujitsu 42" Screen, Yamaha Amp, Speakers & DVD Player... I'm seriously tempted now despite everything else I wrote!


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: I'll second that*



T9KYO said:


> *Dan is top man when it comes to Home Cinema  .
> 
> glen *


Anyone else get the impression Glen wants something? 

(PS, switch your phone on and I can get through mate , I'm off on Wednesday) Will buzz you today (by the time you read this).


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*OK had it a while now*

The Sony VPL HS1 that is.

Gotta say its really good value for money. Gives a sweet picture on our living room wall BUT predominately in the evening. Would say the quality is up with the medium range Plasmas. Widescreen DVD's look great and have had it showing upto 80" so far. 

Watched the England v Argentina game the other day and it was well watchable. The Sony Memory Stick port is good as well. 

I got it all for £2k including Stand, Screen and Signal Interface Unit. 

Then I bought a Loewe Xelos 28" widescreen for £805 including Stand and 5 year guarantee which looks nice as well. 

So all in all I bought a good set up for £2,805.00. Like I said I was finding it hard to justify the 4-5k for the Plasmas. 

With the change I bought me Carbon Bonnet  .

If anyones in the Romford area I don't mind giving a demo  .

glen


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Xelos*

I sorted my sister out a 28" Xelos for 300 nicker, didn't have a stand though.

Luke


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

*Xelos*

Luke, what colour is the TV mate? I've got a stand sitting in my loft if it's any good to you. It's black and brand new.


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: OK had it a while now*



T9KYO said:


> *With the change I bought me Carbon Bonnet  .
> 
> If anyones in the Romford area I don't mind giving a demo  .
> 
> glen *


What, of your Carbon bonnet?  

Oh yes pleeeease Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Cheeky Dan*

:smokin:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Cinema*

I just bought the new Sim2 HT300 projector for my cinema room, as well as a much bigger sub-woofer, the Rel Stentor III, which should kick ass!

The installers should be completing installation of the cinema next week, so I'd better get the Best Motoring GTR DVD ready (thanks Dino).

Guy

PS £9,000 for the projector and £2,500 for the sub makes Skylines seem like a cheap hobby - why are all the fun hobbies so expensive!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

expensive hobbies..

You have hit the nail on the head there Guy !!

A mate of mine has this huge Seleco projector, thet cost him a fortune.. 

The rel sub will shake the house !:smokin: 
The same friend has one in his cinema room. undersiege 2 sounds like a real train is coming through the house..
now you just need to settle back and watch top gun (just the flying scenes) or something with a kicking soundtrack.

enjoy...

/Steve


----------

